# Creatine...good or bad?



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love supplements! i use them every day (most people do and dont know it, caffeine is considered a supplement by some people).

Anyway the point of this thread is to point out the good in supplementing creatine into a weight lifting program. I found these two (1 and 2) articles on WebMD about creatine. They were insightful. I hope you enjoy

B


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 25, 2009)

The right Creatine supplement works, just make sure to drink alot of water.
Back when I was younger, I'm almost 40 now, It used to make a huge difference on my training.
I just don't train on the same insane level anymore.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> The right Creatine supplement works, just make sure to drink alot of water.
> Back when I was younger, I'm almost 40 now, It used to make a huge difference on my training.
> I just don't train on the same insane level anymore.


question for you:

did you take it only when lifting? or did you take it for training as well?

B


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2009)

My understanding is creatine is alright if done in the right amounts and for the right reasons. The problem is when people are talking way to much just to build mass and power.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 26, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> My understanding is creatine is alright if done in the right amounts and for the right reasons. The problem is when people are talking way to much just to build mass and power.


 

Your body makes creatine from the food you ingest, especially red meats.  Think of it as driving around with your gas tank half full all the time and when it gets empty only filling it half full again.  With creatine supplementation you allow the muscles to "fill the tank" so to speak.

My only caution is using creatine mixed with lots of sugar to spike the insulin to drive it into the muscles.  Years of that could lead to blood sugar issues down the road.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> Your body makes creatine from the food you ingest, especially red meats.  Think of it as driving around with your gas tank half full all the time and when it gets empty only filling it half full again.  With creatine supplementation you allow the muscles to "fill the tank" so to speak.
> 
> *My only caution is using creatine mixed with lots of sugar to spike the insulin to drive it into the muscles.  Years of that could lead to blood sugar issues down the road.*



That is not an uncommon concern, you see a lot of companies that will make a mono hydrate, but mix it with other stuff, including sugar, to improve the taste and claim fast absorption. I stick a pure mono hydrate that tastes like ****, mix it with enough water to slam it down real quick then I will eat an apple or a piece of white bread to put some fast absorbing carbs/sugar in my blood to get my metabo kicking to use that creatine

B


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

I had some GREAT results when I used Creatine with the other suppliments made bt MuscleTech...I use to mix mine with a little grape juice...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah MuscleTech have some great stuff, it really worked.
I used it both while Iwas lifting and training,
Basically did a week of load up and then a maintainance dose every day.
Strength and muscle weight went up 15 lbs. and then again 8 lbs the second time I took it.
I wouldn't recommend prolonged use either as it's a waste of money.
Just do a month and then a few months later another month.
You can then take it once a yearfor a month for maintenance.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

other than the hydroxycut line i never saw much from of the other muscletech stuff. ive found the cheaper is better when it comes to supplements for me, i spent like 10 bucks on nearly a years supply of creatine and it works great

B


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been using creatine supps on and off for over 8 years.  It has definitely been beneficial to me.


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2009)

Personally I've had very bad results with creatine.  I used an excellent supplement and made sure I drank a huge amount of water and I still had urinary/bladder issues.  No fun whatsoever!

Not everything is right for every person so...as with any supplement, start slowly and  listen to your body.


----------



## suicide (Feb 26, 2009)

for some reason creatine doesnt sit well in my stomach does it work yeah it does ' as of now i just do all natural plus some vitamins :angel:


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno about creatine..at first i didn't know anything about it until people at my club told me a bit.  They said it makes the body store water.  
Interesting what you users have told me has opened my mind up a little more into considering trying some.  
I will have to do some more research.  Kindof freaks me out however and something tells me it isn't a priority for me.  Would be nice to be heavier quickly for being heavier for grappling or even striking.
The bladder problem thing sounds kindof scary however.  Plus i would want it to make me not only bigger but, really stronger.  
I'm thinking to rather stick with lots of food combined with workout and some vitamins and minerals.  



j


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> I dunno about creatine..at first i didn't know anything about it until people at my club told me a bit.  They said it makes the body store water.
> Interesting what you users have told me has opened my mind up a little more into considering trying some.
> I will have to do some more research.  Kindof freaks me out however and something tells me it isn't a priority for me.  Would be nice to be heavier quickly for being heavier for grappling or even striking.
> The bladder problem thing sounds kindof scary however.  Plus i would want it to make me not only bigger but, really stronger.
> ...


the instances of people having problems with it are rare and usually associated with a particular brand of creatine not just the creatine itself.

All creatine really does is allow you to go harder and longer. it kinda does the same thing steroids do only a lot less drastic and a lot more safe for your body

look at bodybuilding.com for some useful info as well as great deals. PM me if you would like to save some money if you are considering buy from them.

B


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 26, 2009)

Creatine-phosphate is not much of a fuel source for your muscle.  Resident ATP lasts a few seconds.  The creatine system lasts maybe 1-2 minutes, while oxidative phosphorylation from the mitochondria provides long term fuel.  Creatine acts as a bridge between the two.  I have grave doubts that creatine loading has any real benefit.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 26, 2009)

it does sound a little spooky to me, but maybe if i get around to it, just because it's natural and may have good effects for hair and nails, i just might try a month or so? of it.  

thanks for the good input.  I was wondering about this.


j


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2009)

Personally my own experience hasn't been related to a particuar brand.   I don't have anything against vitamins and supplements and I do my research to make sure I'm not buying junk.  (Of course...having a good friend that is a naturopath and a scientist doesn't hurt...LOL)

All I'm saying is...regardless of what you put in your body (creatine or otherwise), be carefull and listen to your body. :asian:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> *Personally my own experience hasn't been related to a particuar brand*.   I don't have anything against vitamins and supplements and I do my research to make sure I'm not buying junk.  (Of course...having a good friend that is a naturopath and a scientist doesn't hurt...LOL)
> 
> All I'm saying is...regardless of what you put in your body (creatine or otherwise), be carefull and listen to your body. :asian:



no offense meant by comment if there was any.

But always sound advice Carol. like she says listen to your body or ask a doctor or nutritionist.

Also as a side use for creatine, it is a great recovery supplement. take it after a hard workout to speed up the healing of muscle breakdown

B


----------

